# snow pictures



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

On my website from, I'm from Two Rivers, Wisconsin.

3 hours North of Chicago two blocks from Lake michigan.

They are under snow 2011.

I will have some videos of snowblowing it tomorrow evening or late afternoon and will put them on here hopefully.

I guess you guys would like to see them.

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm wanting to check them out Rob. Never realized you lived that close to Lake Michigan. I spent a couple months in Great lakes Illinois I believe near Lake Superior in Naval basic training back in the 1980s, but it was summer and gawd aweful humid and hot!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Very little to practically non existent humidity here, but you go inland 10 miles and you get a lot of it.


----------

